# Ebenenstil hinzufügen



## Geierchen (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @ all,

heute kann ich wohl das einfachste nicht. Ich möchte den Ebenenstil
Schein nach innen anfügen. In der Vorschau sehe ich den Schein,
aber nicht auf meiner Grafik. Was mache ich denn da falsch?

LG Angelika


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hai,

villeicht sind deine Einstellungen (Verhältnis der Scheingröße zum Bild) so gewählt, daß du "nichts" siehst ?

Beispielbild, mit Einstellungen, wäre nicht schlecht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## digital art (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo;
1. Vielleicht sind deine Effekte ausgeschaltet.
2. Im Popup Fenster ( Menü Fenster) Stiele sind vielleicht deine Deckkraft Einstellungen nicht auf 100%

Hast du ein Beispiel?

Lg Digital Art


----------

